# Best Jacket Under $100



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

montewrxmjm said:


> I really just need a good shell as it's about time for spring skiing.



_Snowboarding_ forum...

But yeah, try looking here

snowboard jacket from Dogfunk.com

..Or here

Snowboard Ski Jacket - Men's Snowboard Ski Jacket | Reviews and Sale at trusnow.com

.. Or even here! Imagine that!

Save on Snowboard Jackets - Mens Jacket Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Or even better, go to your local shop and ask the shop kid for help.

Have a nice day


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

^^ Way more help than i would have been...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

Holy shit I think that jacket just gave everyone in a 2 km radius a seizure


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

wear a hoodie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fatboyj711 (Feb 1, 2010)

Buy and Sell Snowboard Equipment - Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

montewrxmjm said:


> I really just need a good shell as it's about time for spring skiing and the jacket I use now is really for super cold weather.
> 
> Since it's the end of the season for some places(not here luckily) there is some decent sales going on. Does anyone know where the best sales are? Or what the best jacket/shell for under $100? Thanks a lot all.


check http://www.ccs.com

lots of cheap jackets... just bought one for $30 and it was regularly $109! lol and it comes with a skull candy hood set... free!


----------

